# Best descaler for a Bambino Plus... should I just get the official tablets?



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, I've been researching around on this forum and ended up going for the cafiza cleaning tablets since they seem to be pretty widely recommended (also they were available on Amazon for next day delivery which means we use the machine quicker!) but I can't find any sort of consensus on what to use to descale the machine (other than to not use vinegar)

Should I just get the official Sage ones?  Thank you


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I used Sage's initially. Think I bought 2 packs then switched to Puly descaler. Same with cleaning tablets. Used some of theirs and then Puly's. Their engineers go around mentioning Puly descaler - it's what they use.

One of their engineers told me that once they did suggest using vinegar.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you! Vinegar would be great since I already have that and don't need to wait to start using the machine again, but I also have some Kilrock descaler which I'm tempted to try.

Going to order some Puly now 

Just wanted to clarify something - should I ever put cleaner (Puly or otherwise) into the tank and do a descale but with cleaner? It's something I've seen some people do but I'm not sure if it's necessary or even potentially harmful.

Thanks again


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would hold off the Kilrock, some of these descalers are very aggressive, stick to recommendations .

Descaler in the tank not cleaner.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The cleaners and tablets are for back flushing. I've no idea what dilution of vinegar they used to suggest so personally I'd say wait for your descaler.

I use a larger size of cleaning tablet these days but crush it before use -  however only recently started doing it so probably better to stick to the usual. I have used these larger tablet whole and ran the cycle twice. They did completely dissolve used that way. TBH I don't think the machines request clean me cycles often enough. I had solenoid rattles. On a DB it's easy to get at and open up for cleaning but a bit more involved on their thermo machines - video on youtube for a BE I think but same would apply to all.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks both  I'll stick to the proper stuff then, got some descaler arriving tomorrow.

How long does a clean take by the way? I set it off with a cling film and a tablet (as suggested by Sage support) but it discharged a few times and now it's just stuck with the single shot and double shot lights alternatively flashing for the past 20 minutes without doing anything.

I've now had the backflush, descale & now the cleaner buttons flash in the space of 3 coffees :classic_laugh:


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

@ajohnI am wondering how often I should change the filter on my Bambino. I am only using Tesco's Ashbeck water in it. Do you think it is necessary to change filter every 3 months?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dutchy101 said:


> @ajohnI am wondering how often I should change the filter on my Bambino. I am only using Tesco's Ashbeck water in it. Do you think it is necessary to change filter every 3 months?


 Afraid I don't know. Not sure that Ashbeck's is suitable but think I have seen it mentioned as being suitable. If it is people have run some Sage machines with no filter at all but suspect that will only be on the DB and as all water has something dissolved in it no descaling at all is probably a bad idea.

These are from the DB manual with the new filter

• Set replacement date forward 2 months.• Install filter holder into water tank.• Insert water tank into the machine. Ensure the latch is locked into position.• Replacing the water filter after three months or 40L will reduce the need to descale the machine. The limitation of 40L is based on water hardness level 4. If you are in level 2 area, you can increase this to 60L

Machine will prompt you to set water hardness. Refer for test strip for your water hardness. Use the Arrow UP or Arrow DOWN keys to select water hardness 1-5. Press Menu to set.

This is from the Barista Pro - same water heating etc as the Bambino and I think the same is stated on the ordinary Barista now.

If your water hardness is either 4 or 5 when tested, we strongly recommend you change to an alternate water source.Filtered, bottled spring or mineral water will extend both the life of your built-in filter and descale intervals as well as superior taste. Please ensure to test the water hardness of the alternative water source you've chosen and input into the machine accordingly. Avoid using overly filtered water, like RO water unless some mineral content is being added back to the final water. Never use distilled water, or water with no or low mineral content as this will affect both the taste

Distilled can be rehardened as well. The usual pour over filters don't soften.

Main problem with this is that it refers to the test strip Sage supply with some of the machines. Those appear to be these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Breville-BES980Xl-Barista-Express-BES920XL/dp/B06WD7CCT5

Aquadur are available on Amazon but tend to be more expensive. The image in the link could be used to relate their readings to other makes. If a pack is bought it's best to go for ones that are individually sealed.

My tap water looks to be a touch under 2 on this scale but some one that was around on here that worked for Seven Trent pointed out that it can vary as they may abstract water from various sources at times.

You could monitor how well the filter is doing with test strips by running some water off now and again and allowing it to fully cool. The filters wont remove all of it and they still say descale.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I live in London so tap water is going nowhere near my tank except for when I wash it. I have seen a few times on here people saying to use Ashbeck or Volvic water in machines, so hopefully I'm not killing it by trying to do the right thing lol - time will tell I guess. I did perform a descale a few weeks ago when I was prompted to do so by the machine. I used the Puly descaler. I might try to do it a little more often than when I am prompted but it might also be worth trying to get hold of some of those strips. Thanks for the detailed reply!


----------

